# The Reach Of Speech



## Meanderer (Jan 18, 2015)

Ancestral man's first conversations likely about tools, food, study finds

"Just when our ancestors started talking is something that's still debated. We can't exactly ask them, after all. But a new study published in Nature Communications suggests that the earliest language may have been born out of the need for butchering tools starting between 1.8 million and 2.5 million years ago".

http://triblive.com/usworld/nation/7586741-74/tools-language-ancestors#axzz3PBPxxc31


----------



## Josiah (Jan 18, 2015)

Certainly a reasonable speculation about how language may have arisen. It's fascinating to speculate as to what might be the oldest surviving word root that has persisted to the present day.
'


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 18, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> Certainly a reasonable speculation about how language may have arisen. It's fascinating to speculate as to what might be the oldest surviving word root that has persisted to the present day.
> '


Revealed: The world's oldest words... and the ones that will disappear


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-The-worlds-oldest-words--ones-disappear.html


*The top 20 oldest words in order of age
*
*
20. TO DIE
19. HAND
18. NIGHT
17. TO GIVE
16. STAR
15. WHERE
14. WHAT
13.THOU
12. NEW
11. TONGUE
10. NAME
09. ONE
08. HOW
07. FOUR
06. WE
05. FIVE
04. I
03. THREE
02 TWO
01. WHO*


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 19, 2015)

[h=1]15,000-Year-Old Words?[/h]Mother, bark and spit are just three of 23 words that researchers believe date back 15,000 years, making them the oldest known words.
http://news.discovery.com/history/15000-year-old-words-130507-2.htm


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 19, 2015)

This is surreal.....how can anybody work that out?


----------



## oakapple (Jan 19, 2015)

Actually I think the first words that man said were ' mine is bigger than yours !'


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 19, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> This is surreal.....how can anybody work that out?



"The words, highlighted in a new PNAS paper, all come from seven language families of Europe and Asia. It’s believed that they were part of a linguistic super-family that evolved from a common ancestral language.

Mark Pagel of the University of Reading’s School of Biological Sciences led the research. He and his colleagues began with 200 words that linguists agree are common among all European and Asian languages. They then determined which sounded similar and had comparable meanings across the different languages.

Next, Pagel and his team determined the roots of those words, resulting in the list of 23".

_....a highly educated guess._


----------



## oakapple (Jan 19, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> "The words, highlighted in a new PNAS paper, all come from seven language families of Europe and Asia. It’s believed that they were part of a linguistic super-family that evolved from a common ancestral language.
> 
> Mark Pagel of the University of Reading’s School of Biological Sciences led the research. He and his colleagues began with 200 words that linguists agree are common among all European and Asian languages. They then determined which sounded similar and had comparable meanings across the different languages.
> 
> ...


  me go tell tribe!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 19, 2015)

View attachment 13226


----------



## Pappy (Jan 19, 2015)

Cave man funnies:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 19, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> *15,000-Year-Old Words?*
> 
> Mother, bark and spit are just three of 23 words that researchers believe date back 15,000 years, making them the oldest known words.



Probably used together, as in:

"My mother barks and spits"


----------



## Josiah (Jan 19, 2015)

How come the 20 oldest words happen to contemporary words in the English language?  I would have thought they world have started by looking at some of the oldest written languages and worked from there and we wouldn't be talking about any contemporary words but maybe a few common syllables.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 19, 2015)

I once read somewhere that it was women who probably began using language. Men needed to be silent while they hunted all day


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 21, 2015)

View attachment 13316


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2015)

View attachment 13349


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2015)

The Forgotten Dialect of the Heart
 by Jack Gilbert


How astonishing it is that language can almost mean, 
and frightening that it does not quite. Love, we say, 
God, we say, Rome and Michiko, we write, and the words 
Get it wrong. We say bread and it means according 
to which nation. French has no word for home, 
and we have no word for strict pleasure. A people 
in northern India is dying out because their ancient 
tongue has no words for endearment. I dream of lost 
vocabularies that might express some of what 
we no longer can. Maybe the Etruscan texts would 
finally explain why the couples on their tombs 
are smiling. And maybe not. When the thousands 
of mysterious Sumerian tablets were translated, 
they seemed to be business records. But what if they 
are poems or psalms? My joy is the same as twelve
Ethiopian goats standing silent in the morning light.
O Lord, thou art slabs of salt and ingots of copper, 
as grand as ripe barley lithe under the wind's labor. 
Her breasts are six white oxen loaded with bolts
of long-fibered Egyptian cotton. My love is a hundred 
pitchers of honey. Shiploads of thuya are what
my body wants to say to your body. Giraffes are this 
desire in the dark. Perhaps the spiral Minoan script 
is not a language but a map. What we feel most has
no name but amber, archers, cinnamon, horses and birds.

From THE GREAT FIRES: POEMS, 1982-1992 (Alfred A. Knopf, 1994)


----------



## oakapple (Jan 22, 2015)

We have come a long way with language, methinks.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 22, 2015)

oakapple said:


> We have come a long way with language, methinks.



Nah, LOL - dats wut U tink! layful:


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 22, 2015)

View attachment 13371


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 23, 2015)

View attachment 13433


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2015)

View attachment 13494


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2015)

Sometimes, it's the Screech of Speech


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 26, 2015)

View attachment 13599


View attachment 13600


View attachment 13601


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 27, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 28, 2015)

View attachment 13688


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 31, 2015)

View attachment 13797


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## oakapple (Feb 7, 2015)

Loved the discovery of fire vid.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 7, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Loved the discovery of fire vid.



Me too - I liked when his beard caught on fire. layful:


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 10, 2015)

"Speak Like Caveman" - what's with the jug of water? Scrawny caveman need to stay hydrated?


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 10, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> "Speak Like Caveman" - what's with the jug of water? Scrawny caveman need to stay hydrated?



"Reptilian brain make jughead"....our road rage is classic reptilian brain response, activated when one feels threatened!  
http://www.eruptingmind.com/beating-the-reptilian-brain/


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 12, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Actually I think the first words that man said were ' mine is bigger than yours !'



And they're still having that same discussion!


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 12, 2015)

Actually reptilian brain thinking has its place in modern society - at least, that's what I teach in my self-defense classes.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2015)

*Stone Age Art Holds Hints of Language*

Ancient cave art can give modern observers a unique glimpse into the minds of people who lived long ago. Stone Age art in European caves is best known for its beautiful paintings of animals like deer, horses, and mammoths. Recently, researchers investigated seldom-studied symbols appearing non-randomly among the paintings that may indicate that Stone Age people could communicate with written symbols.
The University of Victoria's Genevieve von Petzinger and April Nowell catalogued 26 specific markings, including a hand, a wavy line, and a spiral. They even found matching markings on some Ice Age jewelry.







The problem is that if these previously overlooked patterns do represent some form of writing, then they appear "25,000 years earlier" than when researchers believed writing originated.1 Some of the cave markings are supposedly 30,000 years old.
But Scripture indicates that the very first humans were able to read and write. Adam may have even signed his own name at the end of his written portion of Genesis, recorded as "This is the book of the generations of Adam."

_The Observer_ reported:
This testimony on rock walls – in daubs of ochre and charcoal mixed with spittle and fat – shows that our hunter-gatherer ancestors could depict the world around them in a startlingly sophisticated way. As the art critic John Berger once said of these painters, they appear to have had "grace from the start".1
In this regard, the testimony on the rock walls matches the testimony of Scripture. Nowell told_ The Observer_:
Caves are funny little microcosms that protect paint. If it wasn't for the fact that these people decided to put some of their art there, then we might never have realised just how advanced they were artistically. In fact, the populations that produced these artists were people just like you or me.

http://www.icr.org/article/6752/288


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## oakapple (Feb 19, 2015)

Love both those cartoons Meanderer, but my favourite [of all the cartoons you have posted] has to be 'The Tomb Greeter' as that one had me laughing even when I just thought of it!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 22, 2015)

*Is there a language instinct?*

Conventional thinking is that human babies are born with an intact, generalized language instinct. A kind of universal grammar seems to be, somehow, already preconfigured in their brains. Can this be the case?

http://www.homodiscens.com/home/ways/loquens/language_instinct/


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 25, 2015)

:friendly_wink:


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 28, 2015)

*Could Neanderthals Talk Like Us?*

Neanderthals, an ancient cousin-species to humans, lived for a while at the same time as Homo Sapiens. Could this now-extinct species talk just like you and I do? Trace is here to tell you about a tiny bone found in Neanderthals and modern humans might hold the answer.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 8, 2015)

*Is this how Eve spoke?*

[h=1]Every human language evolved from 'single prehistoric African mother tongue'[/h]http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...-prehistoric-mother-tongue-spoken-Africa.html

Every language in the world - from English to Mandarin - evolved from a prehistoric 'mother tongue' first spoken in Africa tens of thousands of years ago, a new study reveals.


After analysing more than 500 languages, Dr Quentin Atkinson found compelling evidence that they can be traced back to a long-forgotten dialect spoken by our Stone Age ancestors.


The findings don't just pinpoint the origin of language to Africa - they also show that speech evolved at least 100,000 years ago, far earlier than previously thought.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 12, 2015)

Afro-Magnon Man: (Above left) This hirsute creature lasted but a short while giving way to Cornrow-Magnon Man.
Cro-Magnum Man: (Above right) These clever tool makers were the first to develop the handgun, a rudimentary pistol fashioned from bamboo and sun-baked mud. Though a very crude weapon it was deadly enough that the Cro-Magnums succeeded in wiping themselves out through homicide and intertribal warfare in just a few years.
http://www.terrycolon.com/5cracked/proto.html


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 20, 2015)

Ugh!


----------



## oakapple (Mar 20, 2015)

Never knew that there were so many cavemen vids out there!


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 7, 2015)

Say it with diamonds!


----------



## Glinda (Apr 7, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Actually I think the first words that man said were ' mine is bigger than yours !'



So true!!!:lofl:


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 23, 2015)

*Do It Like A Caveman Video*


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Apr 27, 2015)

View attachment 17514

At the Smithsonian, they have a photo booth that shows how you would look as a cave...uh...person.  Here I am as "Homo Florensis", but you can call me Flora for short.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice Driver's licence photo jj!  Here's another Flora! http://cerbi.ldi5.com/imprimersans....die%20Initiale&url_site=http://cerbi.ldi5.com


----------



## oakapple (Apr 28, 2015)

Loved the diamond vid.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 28, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Loved the diamond vid.


Yeah, I like happy endings myself!


----------



## Rob (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (May 3, 2015)

*Unfrozen Cave Man Lawyer Makes His Case*

Keyrock, the Unfrozen Cave Man Lawyer defends his client who slipped and fell on the sidewalk.
https://screen.yahoo.com/unfrozen-cave-man-lawyer-1-223412426.html (SEE VIDEO)


----------



## NancyNGA (May 3, 2015)

Spoonerisms - Milburn Stone (Doc on Gunsmoke) and Dean Martin


----------



## Meanderer (May 4, 2015)

Thanks Nancy!

[h=2]List of the Top Spine Noonerisms


Figure them out for yourselves!


Drain Bamage
Bater Wottle
Right Facism
Sparking Pace
Bass Ackwards
Chilled Greese
Joking Smacket
Teepy Slime
West Bestern
[/h]


----------



## NancyNGA (May 4, 2015)

I'd like to know what the blarn deep was.  Probably tame by today's standards.

btw, spellcheck doesn't like spoonerisms.


----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> I'd like to know what the blarn deep was.  Probably tame by today's standards.
> 
> btw, spellcheck doesn't like spoonerisms.


Abraham Lincoln was quite fond of wordplay. He once wrote in a letter, "He said he was riding bass-ackwards on a jass-ack through a patton-crotch,"� but we don't know if Lincoln came up with that himself or was actually quoting someone.


----------



## Meanderer (May 15, 2015)

[h=1]Drink Milk![/h]


----------



## Meanderer (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Shirley (Jun 10, 2015)

OMG, the tree of life! Is that where Pinocchio came from?


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2015)




----------



## Shirley (Jun 10, 2015)

:lofl::lofl::lofl:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## oakapple (Jun 13, 2015)

A classic, Meanderer!:bigwink:


----------



## Pappy (Jun 13, 2015)

:sentimental:


----------



## oakapple (Jun 14, 2015)

Early Wimbledon?


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2015)

...a novel idea!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 20, 2015)

No lawyers yet.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 24, 2015)

I empathise with the cave woman, as I keep asking for a new kitchen!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2015)

What time does balloon go up?


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Underock1 (Jul 18, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> View attachment 13316



That _is _funny!


----------



## Underock1 (Jul 18, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> I once read somewhere that it was women who probably began using language. Men needed to be silent while they hunted all day



I think there is little doubt, given the observation of the behavior of men and women today, that women were the originators.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 20, 2015)

Before the wheel....


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2015)

HAHA! Thanks, Nancy, for the "old school" cartoon!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 8, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2015)

Win some...lose some!


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2015)

“I come from a hundred years in the future to warn you that nothing really changes in the next hundred years.”


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## oakapple (Aug 30, 2015)

More hilarious cartoons, who knew there were so many cavemen  ones out there, I really like the teacher and cave drawings one.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2015)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2015)

American scientists have managed to revive a caveman who was frozen for thousands of years.  Communications so far have consisted of monosyllabic grunts, but the caveman is confident he can teach them some words. 

I went to an archeology site last night for a party to celebrate the discovery of a caveman's leg bone.   It was quite a shindig. 

Caveman jokes never worked. "Knock Knock"  "Come on in, it's open!" 

It's just as well Picasso wasn't born a caveman.  He would have had to move every time he sold a painting.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks, jujube!  All are winners!!  HAHA!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Falcon (Dec 5, 2015)

Jujube    :lol1:


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 28, 2015)

"This is rubbish"


----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2015)

Oh my.......


----------



## oakapple (Dec 28, 2015)

how you keep this going is beyond me, all these caveman jokes, who knew?&#55357;&#56838; I love them.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 28, 2015)

...


----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2015)

This is fun.....


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 28, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Actually I think the first words that man said were ' mine is bigger than yours !'



Very probably!!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 28, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Probably used together, as in:
> 
> "My mother barks and spits"



Mine only did that when she was VERY angry!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 2, 2016)

Caveman Swiss army knife


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 17, 2016)

Pre-wheel...


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (May 8, 2016)

:excited:


----------



## NancyNGA (May 9, 2016)

Since Pappy is going to get all serious, here is a snapshot of a completed Chinese crossword puzzle with English clues.






Don't ask *why* I posted this here.  There is a connection with speech (words, syllables, alphabets), but I haven't made it yet.
Haven't had coffee, but I don't think it will help.


----------



## Meanderer (May 10, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 10, 2016)

Me think Chinese crossword bad idea.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 17, 2016)

This whole thread seems to be _my_ nemesis, but I can't lay off it for some reason. "High fast balls. She can't hit 'em, can't lay off 'em." (_A League of Their Own, 1992). 
_
Exploring how the fish's nervous system produces sounds is allowing scientists to trace the earliest developments of vocalization in other animals, including people. 

Growls, grunts and hums of the midshipman fish (sequence is repeated once).






:saywhat:


----------



## Meanderer (May 18, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (May 30, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2016)

Born, to fish!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## oakapple (Jul 10, 2016)

Meanderer, that's usually something that I say to husband( when feeling a tad lazy)but he pulls a face, not being a pasta fan.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 10, 2016)

The family tree...


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## oakapple (Aug 12, 2016)

More jokes please!:bowknot:


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 13, 2016)

Early spelling bee...

This must have been photo-shopped (microphone )


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 14, 2016)

Meanderer said:


>



I'm amazed at the imagination it takes to make these things up. Took me a while, though.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 29, 2016)

Cave Man Selfie


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 12, 2016)

Ouch.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 14, 2016)

The carried the comedy club!


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 14, 2016)

Fred Bernstein and the New Rock Monotonics...


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 22, 2016)

Some things never change...


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jan 28, 2017)

Evolution of caveman


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 31, 2017)

It's the thought that counts...


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Arachne (Feb 8, 2017)

I remember all the girls in elementary school, would hope to get this one.. lol


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Feb 27, 2017)

Ita Vero: (Thus Indeed) He came, he saw.... he nailed it!


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 16, 2017)

Early soccer games.  Never caught on back then.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## JustBonee (Apr 19, 2017)

*
Witty Dictionary

*ADULT: A person who has stopped growing at both ends and is now growing in the middle. 
BEAUTY PARLOR: A place where women curl up and dye. 
CANNIBAL: Someone who is fed up with people. 
CHICKENS: The only animals you eat before they are born and after they are dead. 
COMMITTEE: A body that keeps minutes and wastes hours. 
DUST: Mud with the juice squeezed out. 
EGOTIST: Someone who is usually me-deep in conversation. 
HANDKERCHIEF: Cold Storage. 
INFLATION: Cutting money in half without damaging the paper. 
MOSQUITO: An insect that makes you like flies better. 
RAISIN: Grape with a sunburn. 
SECRET: Something you tell to one person at a time. 
SKELETON: A bunch of bones with the person scraped off. 
TOOTHACHE: The pain that drives you to extraction. 
TOMORROW: One of the greatest labor saving devices of today. 
YAWN: An honest opinion openly expressed. 
and last but not least..... 
WRINKLES: Something other people have, similar to my character lines.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (May 13, 2017)




----------



## exwisehe (May 13, 2017)

The first words were:

Madam, I'm Adam!


----------



## Meanderer (May 27, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (May 27, 2017)




----------



## Falcon (May 27, 2017)

:lol1:   Nancy


----------



## Meanderer (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (May 30, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 10, 2017)

Before the Stone Age


----------



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 17, 2017)

_Happy Father's Day to all the Dads!
_


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## terry123 (Jun 29, 2017)

Probably right pappy!!!Lol


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 16, 2017)

Early graffiti


----------



## Pappy (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 17, 2017)

Breakfast at Oogs.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 24, 2017)

Yesterday?


----------



## NancyNGA (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Magdi (Nov 20, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> Ancestral man's first conversations likely about tools, food, study finds




I think that the babies all countries of the world speak the same language.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 28, 2018)

Some things never change


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 4, 2018)

The first poet


----------



## Radrook (Apr 20, 2018)

oakapple said:


> Actually I think the first words that man said were ' mine is bigger than yours !'



Close since the sight of Eve  probably did induce an erection in Adam. 


Genesis 2:23 ►​


The man said, "This is now bone of my bones and flesh of my flesh; she shall be called 'woman,' for she was taken out of man."​


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Radrook (Apr 21, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> View attachment 49320



What happened to the mammoth's neck?  LOL!


----------



## Meanderer (May 20, 2018)




----------



## CarolfromTX (May 26, 2018)

Meanderer said:


>


Unless you're my granddaughter. I swear to God, she spoke in complete sentences almost from the start. No baby talk, just straight up English, all the pronouns used correctly, pronunciation spot on. What a girl!


----------



## NancyNGA (May 28, 2018)




----------

